# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Tập tọe SSCNC

## Nguyễn Minh Thảo

Anh chị ơi, cho em hỏi xíu. Em mới học vận hành CNC qua phần mềm SSCNC. Ấy mà em mới viết vài dòng lệnh chạy thử MDI mà toàn hiện lỗi: "Please perform a home search on the X -axis " nên không chạy được. Em cứ nghĩ máy tính em lỗi, nhưng chạy thử máy tính của bạn mà vẫn như vậy, hay là lúc cài em bỏ xót cái gì mà em không rõ. Mong anh chị chỉ giáo ạ.. Em cám ơn nhiều ạ.

----------


## CKD

Vài dòng lệnh là vài dòng lệnh gì mới được chứ?

----------

